# How do you know if your membership



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Has run out?? Do you get contacted or just have to work it out. Ian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can find it in the TTOC shop but having clicked on every Ian registered I have found that your membership ends with the next issue of absoluTTe . We aim to please


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So do i get the next issue or do i renew now??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ian222 said:


> So do i get the next issue or do i renew now??


You get the next issue but why not renew now while you remember  youdon't lose out as we just add four issues of absoluTTe .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > So do i get the next issue or do i renew now??
> ...


 check mine andy when you've a sprare min (forgot my password)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Still three left Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers andy


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm (easily!) confused - how do I know what actual DATE my renewal is (was  ) due ?

Thanks.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I'm (easily!) confused - how do I know what actual DATE my renewal is (was  ) due ?
> 
> Thanks.


It goes on the number of AbsoluTTe issues (4 issues per year of membership) 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

HighTT said:


> I'm (easily!) confused - how do I know what actual DATE my renewal is (was  ) due ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yours expired with 17 ,time to renew (10% off until the end of the year with the forum discount code)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm (easily!) confused - how do I know what actual DATE my renewal is (was  ) due ?
> ...


Thanks wallsendmag - Renewed 

(note to self ..... renew at about Christmas time :roll: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All updated


----------

